# Aftermarket MAF Alternative



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

My truck's been running like crap for a few months now, and it finally set off the CEL. Pulled the code, and it came up P0100 -- Mass Airflow sensor. Soes anyone make an aftermarket replacement part? As everyone knows, the dealer wants over $400 for an OEM unit. That's a lot of money for a piece of plastic with a resistor in it.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The thing went out in my Altima twice, picked both mine up at a salvage yard. I figured if it didn't work I'd only be out another $75 bucks or so. Just call around to some local places that have newer model wrecks. I tried to find an aftermarket for mine, but had no luck...


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> The thing went out in my Altima twice, picked both mine up at a salvage yard. I figured if it didn't work I'd only be out another $75 bucks or so. Just call around to some local places that have newer model wrecks. I tried to find an aftermarket for mine, but had no luck...


thanks,
I did that the last time my MAF went out. Problem is that now I'm looking at the possibility of buying a 10year old used part. I saw in another thread that this company rebuilds MAFs for a reasonable price (in the low $100s). i might check them out.

http://www.siaelec.com


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I checked out that link, it may be worth try. I remember when I was dealing with mine I found instuctions on a site detailing how to rebuild one yourself, can't remember what the site was, but I decided it wasn't worth the time to me. But after my second MAF went out, I bought a third just in case. Keep it in the toolbox in the trunk. Both times mine went out I had a damn wrecker bill to pay, so I spent the extra money for some backup. If you do get one at a junkyard make sure you clean it real good with electrical contact cleaner and let it dry completely before install. Also try to figure out what is causing it to go out. The first time I lost mine was due to CAI and over-oiling the filter, oil and resistor don't mix. The second time I had a loose bolt in the CAI, which made a lot of vibration, and that doesn't get along with MAF good either.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I checked out that link, it may be worth try. I remember when I was dealing with mine I found instuctions on a site detailing how to rebuild one yourself, can't remember what the site was, but I decided it wasn't worth the time to me. But after my second MAF went out, I bought a third just in case. Keep it in the toolbox in the trunk. Both times mine went out I had a damn wrecker bill to pay, so I spent the extra money for some backup. If you do get one at a junkyard make sure you clean it real good with electrical contact cleaner and let it dry completely before install. Also try to figure out what is causing it to go out. The first time I lost mine was due to CAI and over-oiling the filter, oil and resistor don't mix. The second time I had a loose bolt in the CAI, which made a lot of vibration, and that doesn't get along with MAF good either.


I can't figure out what keeps killing these things. All I can guess is that my first one petered out after 7 years of service, and I replaced it with an equally old unit that lasted 3 years. Everything else on my cars is bone stock. I can tell you that my truck has been running pretty rich for the time I've had the second one.

Where is the link about rebuilding an MAF?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

hans747 said:


> Where is the link about rebuilding an MAF?


I'll have to try and find it again, can't remeber what it was...


[edit] Still can't find it. I don't know where it was...


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Okay, i talked to the people at SIA Electronics, and it looks like they might be the people I use. Rebuild costs $125 plus shipping. The only thing that's preventing me from using them is the chance that I might be able to find a newish used unit. I don't want to buy one off a wrecked 1996 (translation: a 10-year old piece of crap that's ready to die like the last one), but I need to find out how long they used this particular model.

Does anyone know the part number for the MAF from 2.4 engine? The one I'm looking for has two bolt holes, not three.

Does the truck still run if the MAF is disconnected? I'm thinking that I might fab up a replacement cover to take the MAF's place on the throttlebody if the old unit is out getting fixed.

BTW, the rebuilding company's web site is www.siaelec.com


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

hans747 said:


> Okay, i talked to the people at SIA Electronics, and it looks like they might be the people I use. Rebuild costs $125 plus shipping. The only thing that's preventing me from using them is the chance that I might be able to find a newish used unit. I don't want to buy one off a wrecked 1996 (translation: a 10-year old piece of crap that's ready to die like the last one), but I need to find out how long they used this particular model.
> 
> Does anyone know the part number for the MAF from 2.4 engine? The one I'm looking for has two bolt holes, not three.
> 
> ...


It would be safer to get a rebuilt one, that way you know it works. Using a junkyard, you have the chance of it being blown just like yours. Be sure to check into the warranty of the rebuilt part, if there is one. The truck will not run if the MAF is disconected, because it pretty much controls the whole engine. Fuel, air, etc...I'm not sure what effect it would have on your truck, but on my car it went into "safe mode". It will not rev over 2500 rpm, it spits, sputters, and skips. If you drive it to much like that it can possibly cause more expensive problems like timing issues etc...With the age of the truck, I'd actually say go rebuilt, with warranty if possible. Prob won't offer more than 1 month or so, because it is an electrical part...


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

just looked into it some more.

For reference, my local dealer is charging $488 for a new one. Wow, that's a lot of green for a little piece of plastic wih some wires. They said that the one I have is part# 22680D9001 but the number later changed to 22680D9003. The factory changed sensors in mid-1996 to the one I have, and then kept using it through 1999. So that means the newest used one I can get is 7 years old. Looks like I will have to go with a rebuilt unit.

I talked to SIA, and they give their rebuilt parts a 1-year warranty.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

hans747 said:


> just looked into it some more.
> 
> For reference, my local dealer is charging $488 for a new one. Wow, that's a lot of green for a little piece of plastic wih some wires. They said that the one I have is part# 22680D9001 but the number later changed to 22680D9003. The factory changed sensors in mid-1996 to the one I have, and then kept using it through 1999. So that means the newest used one I can get is 7 years old. Looks like I will have to go with a rebuilt unit.
> 
> I talked to SIA, and they give their rebuilt parts a 1-year warranty.


I know it's expensive for a new one, but bear in mind your first lasted for seven years. :thumbup: Works out to about $70/year which doesn't seem so bad. What kind of warranty is on the new part??

But hey, there's nothing wrong with a rebuilt used part either as long as you have some faith in the rebuilder and they stand behind their parts with a good warranty and/or service. If the deal is good then go for it!

Just my two cents. Thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> What kind of warranty is on the new part??


There's a fine line on warrantys on parts like that. I know my local dealer doesn't give a warranty on new MAFs because it's an electrical part. Irregardless of what they tell you, get the dealers written warranty, it will plainly state there is NO warranty on electrical parts.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> There's a fine line on warrantys on parts like that. I know my local dealer doesn't give a warranty on new MAFs because it's an electrical part. Irregardless of what they tell you, get the dealers written warranty, it will plainly state there is NO warranty on electrical parts.


You're right. I've seen this too it's just been a long time since I bought anything like this. So hey, if the rebuilt one is cheaper AND it has a warranty (of any kind) then the choice is easy!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> You're right. I've seen this too it's just been a long time since I bought anything like this. So hey, if the rebuilt one is cheaper AND it has a warranty (of any kind) then the choice is easy!


rebuilt one has a 1 year warranty. It just sucks that my truck will undriveable for a week while the part is out getting repaired...


----------



## gmoneyco (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't know if this applies to your case or not, but my truck set off the MAF code once. It started to run rough and idle erractically. Turns out the MAF sensor was just dirty from using a K&N air filter. I pulled the MAF out, cleaned it with some electronics cleaner stuck it back in and reset the CEL. Its been 8 months now and still no codes. I know it doesn't take much to make a MAF malfunction, the tiniest piece of crud will do it.







hans747 said:


> rebuilt one has a 1 year warranty. It just sucks that my truck will undriveable for a week while the part is out getting repaired...


----------



## gmoneyco (Sep 20, 2004)

Also, if you unplug the MAF the engine will idle fine, but when you attempt to rev the engine if will get VERY erratic. Try it, its fun!







gmoneyco said:


> Don't know if this applies to your case or not, but my truck set off the MAF code once. It started to run rough and idle erractically. Turns out the MAF sensor was just dirty from using a K&N air filter. I pulled the MAF out, cleaned it with some electronics cleaner stuck it back in and reset the CEL. Its been 8 months now and still no codes. I know it doesn't take much to make a MAF malfunction, the tiniest piece of crud will do it.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Well, my truck became completely undriveable last week, so I yanked the part and prioirty mailed it to SIA Electornics. One day after they received it, they were calling me to see if I wanted it shipped overnight, two-day, or three day. I had been riding the bus to work while the part was out. And buses in tampa a somewhat akin to rolling outhouses. At leat they smell that way. So I forked out the extra $20 for second-day delivery. 

Total cost with shipping and tax: $145 

The truck runs great now. The idle is fine, the power has returned, it's not running super rich anymore. It's like my old truck again...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats! Glad to hear you're back up and running.


----------

